# Why you should move the furniture!



## RCP

Original bid was to just paint new wall and new windows, guys went in this am to paint and found this!
Pictures


----------



## Workaholic

Yep, I have run into that before and also have been asked to paint around things that should of been removed.


----------



## clammer

Last month i did some work on a foreclosed home that had a 203k mortgage.When my work was done the ho moved in before the clearance results were back from the lab this should have never happened and could have been a real problem .Lucky for me it passed, but it made me think that from now on i will have a very detailed contract for every job.Things like moving furniture around that was not there on the orignal bid cost you more time and money.


----------



## WAGGZ

Whenever we moved into the house we're in now (wife's granmother's old house) I came in the first day of painting, my father in law (not a painter) wanted to help me out so he came over and painted, didn't move any furniture or anything, my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Rob

I called the GC, who called the office manager, they decided to accept the extra charges, and now I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Rcon

RCP said:


> Original bid was to just paint new wall and new windows, guys went in this am to paint and found this!
> Pictures


I've seen that on quite a few commercial jobs - with big, ugly, heavy brush marks around where the furniture was. Lots of mudding! Fun fun:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang

Got a call last fall from a HO who wanted her living room and den repainted. She had a guy who advertised $199 rooms. Said she really was happy with the way it came out until a few months later when she went to rearrange furniture. You guessed it...nothing was moved, not even to cut in the trim behind the drapes. The guy told her when she called; "What do you expect for $199?". She was PO'd big time. (I also thought of asking her that but discretion was the better part of valor...) She just wanted us to "fill in the bare spots", told her no. It was a complete repaint...and for alot more than $199.


----------



## Quaid?

i painted a bedroom one time, moved the bed to the middle of the room, and found that someone had cut around the headboard


----------



## daArch

And I have a lot of painter friends who do not remove electrical plates, thermostats, sconces, et al when stripping and priming for me. Drives me crazy. Nor do they strip behind the cast iron radiators.


----------



## dubinpainting

Wow thats funny:no:


----------



## Woody

We removed the toilet(Got paid extra)... and some mexifornian came in, and crapped down the pipe opening.
After hearing that... I bent over a fresh five of "lightweight'. .. just to be courteous, and return the handshake.
It wouldn't of been to bad, BUT; "I covered mine up" and waited for the next guy ..to fill his pan


----------

